# Props to Barbosa



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

He did his thing last night against the Kings. He was driving to the hole, hitting threes and even dished out some good passes. 23 points and all and did his thing that 4th quarter. He has had a good season by having double figures in every game, except maybe one. Leandro has arrived and props to him.

:cheers:


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

The Suns should trade him.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

It's easy to say "trade him", but I don't see what they would get for Barbosa. His salary is very low, so someone else like Jim Jackson would need to be sent as well. And still, that barely combines to be over $3.5 mil. They have a $3.5 mil trade exception, so it would be dumb to lose 2 players when you didn't have to lose any. 

Propose me a trade that includes Barbosa and I'll tell you if the Suns and the other team would pull the trigger. We lose our primary backup PG, for what? Is House, a definite SG, going to be our backup PG now? Suns would need another backup PG, but Barbosa is already a good one. So why trade him? "Get a big man". Yeah, who? Specifics, people.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> The Suns should trade him.


Don't be ridiculous. I've been a fan of Barbosa's potential for a while now, his speed and length is something you simply can't teach, and he has it naturally. Now that he's finally developed some real defense aside from playing the passing lanes, he's a very solid back up and really... no need to trade him.

You never realize how fast a player is until you see them live, and I've seen him zooming by on multiple occasions (including last night against the Kings, wee!), and I honestly think that at a dead run he's as fast as anyone in the NBA.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm not saying to trade him in order to get the Suns team upgraded. I want to see him getting more space to shine. Althought with no JJ and Q he might get this year.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

What better place to shine than on a team competing for the title? With Amare Stoudemire back, he'll be playing on a grander scale than probably any other team he'd find himself on. I mean, look at Joe Johnson right now. He's getting the space to shine. But does it amount to anything? If you're a Leandro fan, I can see how you might want him going to a team where he can start and get more time. But as a Suns fan, giving him away to see him shine makes me cringe. 

I agree with Zei. If Barbosa can play like he did last night, the Suns should keep him for a long time. As Nash's minutes decrease to around 24-26 per game in the coming years (like Stockton's did), Leandro's increase to about 34 (among PG and SG). It's not who starts, it's who's in at the end of the game. Leandro was huge in crunch time last night, and if he keeps playing like he is that will not change. And with his long arms and quickness (and perhaps gaining a little weight), he could very well develop into an awesome defender as well.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Don't be ridiculous. I've been a fan of Barbosa's potential for a while now, his speed and length is something you simply can't teach, and he has it naturally. Now that he's finally developed some real defense aside from playing the passing lanes, he's a very solid back up and really... no need to trade him.
> 
> You never realize how fast a player is until you see them live, and I've seen him zooming by on multiple occasions (including last night against the Kings, wee!), and I honestly think that at a dead run he's as fast as anyone in the NBA.


I agree. I'm a huge Barbosa fan.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I think all that trade him stuff is what's wrong with sports. When a kid that was struggling seems to be coming into his own (like Joe Adur Rahim Johnson) we need to try and keep him so he can be a leader one day. I've been waiting for him to develop into a serviceable player and it looks like he is there.


----------



## Suns Ball Kid (Nov 10, 2005)

It amazes me how quick Leandro is...definitely my favorite player.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

When he runs he bobs his head like a horse or deer or something, its funny.

Barbosa is definitely coming along nicely, hope he keeps it up. Detroit is going to be a big test for him though.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns Ball Kid said:


> It amazes me how quick Leandro is...definitely my favorite player.


Welcome to the board! We're glad to have ya and hope you stick around through the season.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It's easy to say "trade him", but I don't see what they would get for Barbosa. His salary is very low, so someone else like Jim Jackson would need to be sent as well. And still, that barely combines to be over $3.5 mil. They have a $3.5 mil trade exception, so it would be dumb to lose 2 players when you didn't have to lose any.
> 
> Propose me a trade that includes Barbosa and I'll tell you if the Suns and the other team would pull the trigger. We lose our primary backup PG, for what? Is House, a definite SG, going to be our backup PG now? Suns would need another backup PG, but Barbosa is already a good one. So why trade him? "Get a big man". Yeah, who? Specifics, people.


The Suns have a TE they could package with Barbs to get someone with a bigger contract in return. That being said... why trade Barbs now? He's helping the team.

However I wouldn't mind us trading for Gadzuric (seeing as he's a good defender, big player, amazing rebounder, and decent scorer).

....I'd be thrilled with a Jackson+Pick+part of TE for Gadzuric . This isn't even a pipe dream either... I can't imagine that the Bucks won't trade him seeing as they have Maggs and Bogut.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> The Suns have a TE they could package with Barbs to get someone with a bigger contract in return. That being said... why trade Barbs now? He's helping the team.
> 
> However I wouldn't mind us trading for Gadzuric (seeing as he's a good defender, big player, amazing rebounder, and decent scorer).
> 
> ....I'd be thrilled with a Jackson+Pick+part of TE for Gadzuric . This isn't even a pipe dream either... I can't imagine that the Bucks won't trade him seeing as they have Maggs and Bogut.


As far as I know, you can't package the TE along with the salary of a player(s). It's one or the other. There are ways to rearrange the trade to get around this, but in this situation we are looking for one player only. Therefore there's no way to rearrange it.

That is all irrelevant though, since Gadzuric is a base year contract player. This means we only have to send back half of his current salary, which is $4.75mil. We can send any player(s) that equals within 25% of $2.375mil. Jim Jackson makes $2.7mil, so a straight up trade with a pick works. Another problem is that Gadzuric can't be traded until Dec 15th, since he was signed this offseason.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Another 20 point game for Barbosa. Far as I'm concerned, if the vote was held tonight, he'd be in the running for 6th Man of the Year. He's averaging 15+ with a few boards and a few assists per night.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Barbosa had 19 points and played big minutes for the Suns (39). That shows that D'Antoni definitely recognizes this kid's improvement on the floor. He also had 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, and only 1 turnover. Another great game!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I like him in the starting line-up.. gives at least another person that can create his own shot besides Nash.. I think he's going to have a breakout season, which is good since we'd definately need it.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Hopefully, Barbosa will keep this up. He had a definite shot at getting 25 tonight, (Missed two wide open three's towards the end of the game, but eh) and is certainly doing good on the starting 5. Now I can't nominate him for 6th man of the Year though... cause he's starting.  Getting to the hoop, finishing, and his improved passing is definitely showing. Rather than just penetrating, he can now penetrate and kick, the effects of Nash's tutoring as I see it. Pleasantly surprised at the rebounding as well.

Wouldn't you love to have tutors like Leandro? Stephon and Nash, best of both worlds.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I am glad he seems to finally found his game, those Championships this past summer must have payed off since he seems to be a new player and definitely a more confident player.


----------

